# Are any of you hard of hearing?



## Corey123 (May 17, 2008)

This might be kind of a touchy subject for some, and in no way am I trying to embarrass anyone here, but are you, a family member or a friend hearing impaired?

The other day at the school where I tutor the children, a boy who comes down to the library talks very loud to the point where his voice carries and is often ear-piercing! He often comes down with a classmate. They usually get along with each other, but on this particular day, this boy, he was just obnocious, rude, mean and nasty!!

He created quite a disturbance in the library, then he ran out into the hall behind the other boy while yelling out loud; "I got a gun! I got a gun!!".

I was totally shocked and appauled by this child. He could have caused the school to go into a lockdown!! No one gets out, no one gets in! For several hours!!

About twenty minutes had passed before his mom who is a teacher there came down and introduced herself to us and stated that her boy has a hearing problem! I quickly change my train of thought and felt so bad for the boy! I never even knew that he was hearing impaired. No one did. We were all shocked and dumb-founded! Then the question popped up; "Why has she not told anyone about her son's hearing problem before now?"

I talked to him and kindly asked him to be a little bit more quiet when he comes down. He said ok. We shook hands. He apolligized to everyone for his obnocious behavior. I told him that if he wants to talk to me about anything, he can. he said ok.

The poor thing!! No wonder he was talking so loudly! I just can't help feeling bad for him now! I hope he gets or is getting the help he needs.


----------



## Constance (May 17, 2008)

My husband has hearing loss due to nerve damage from working with noisy big equipment his whole life. He was also used to shouting so the other workers could hear him. 
You wouldn't believe how many times a day he says, "What?" 

He refuses to see a doctor about it, so we just live with it. It is kind of funny when he gets words mixed up, though. For instance, I might tell him he needs to change his shirt because that one has a stain, and he'll reply, "It's not supposed to rain."


----------



## Corey123 (May 17, 2008)

I worked at Logan Airport for United Airlines. Every year, the van would come around on the fied near the United hangar and offer free hearing tests for the employees on United.

I had my ears tested while there, and the last time that I did, I found out that my hearing had been downgraded somewhat since the test before that. It definitely came from the loud noise of the aircrafts' jet engines, which is why we were given large ear muff for protection from the noise of the planes, especially during taxi, takeoff and landing.

But I now feel this boy's pain and suffering if he's going through any of that. I'd like to have a conversation with him and let him know that I know what he might be going through. I just don't want other kids to poke fun at him or embarrass him at all because of his hearing impairment. They just might wake up a sleeping monster in him!!


----------



## pdswife (May 17, 2008)

I feel for the boy too but... Screaming that he has a gun is NOT a problem with his hearing.  It's a behavior problem that should be addressed.


----------



## attie (May 17, 2008)

Constance said:


> My husband has hearing loss due to nerve damage from working with noisy big equipment his whole life. He was also used to shouting so the other workers could hear him.
> You wouldn't believe how many times a day he says, "What?"
> 
> He refuses to see a doctor about it, so we just live with it. It is kind of funny when he gets words mixed up, though. For instance, I might tell him he needs to change his shirt because that one has a stain, and he'll reply, "It's not supposed to rain."



I have what could be the same problem called tinnitus caused by the same thing, a constant rining in my ears. Nothing can be done about it so it's something that I've had to learn to live with, it gets annoying when there is no noise around me or when it changes pitch, other than then I don't notice it. I also say "what" a lot or "talk to my face not to [which ever direction she's looking]"

A funny thing happened to my wife only a week or two back, her hearing has been failing so she mentioned it to her doctor. He flushed her ears out and when she got back in the car she turned the radio down so much I couldn't hear it, then accused me of trying to blast her out of the car.

Thinking about coreys post, there was no mention about hearing aids, surely if the boy had been wearing one he wouldn't normally be shouting


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 17, 2008)

*Me?*

My family asked me all the time if i am hard of hearing?  I don't feel bad at all because seems I had everybody around me hard of hearing.  My family asks why I t alk so loud?  My father, my ex husband, and now my brothers, all are hard of hearing so it becomes habit to just  talk louder than the normal person.  If people are stubborn about getting hearing aid, then I have no other choice.

About this little boy, my heart goes out to him and especially if his mom did not tell anyone beforehand.  Children always are the innocent victims in any situation, especially his mom who was teacher should have been aware of what may happen and to inform his teachers.  I am thankful you have concern real concern for your students and show the kind of feeling you have.  Do you think people are just in too big of hurry to mention something as important as a child's hearing, almost  as important if the child needs glasses.  No wonder the little boy talks loud.  He wants to hear himself.  


Just be patient with him and now that you know you can give him the attention he deserves.  I always felt sorry for my family when they can't hear but being adults they could do something about it to make it so they can hear people when they want to talk.  I guess this hearing loss runs in families when they get older.  My son always razzes me that he thinks I am hard of hearing if I don't want to hear what he says.  Sometimes he says things that I wish I didn't hear.  As long as the good outweighs the bad than I am thankful.  

Not easy  job Corey when you have to depend on parents to help you.  As I said, maybe too big hurry.


----------



## Mama (May 17, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I feel for the boy too but... Screaming that he has a gun is NOT a problem with his hearing. It's a behavior problem that should be addressed.


 
You're absolutely right!


----------



## Corey123 (May 17, 2008)

One of my friends has a 95-year-old-mom who refuses to get a hearing aid. She's hearing impaiered, and when she went to her doc's office to try the thing out after having had the test, she refused to accept it, saying that it's too big!

She's now in a theropy center because about a week and a half ago, she went bonkers, thought that somone was trying to kill her and said that their were wires coming out of the ceiling and something alive in the carpet.

Long story short, she then went outside trying to get help because she thought her son was trying to kill her, and that was not true. So he did the only thing that he could do which was dial 911 to have her taken to the hospital. From there, her doc ordered her to have theropy.  My friend is not letting her come home until and unless he thinks that she' well and won't go bonkers again.

I asked him to have the doc make her get her hearing aid that she flatly refuses to get it.


----------



## Corey123 (May 17, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I feel for the boy too but... Screaming that he has a gun is NOT a problem with his hearing. It's a behavior problem that should be addressed.


 


Yes!

I agree with that as well. That's part of the "sleeping monster" that I fear so deeply might come out when he's a year or two older!!

And believe it or not, that's not his fault either. Again, the problems with this boy and the actions that he takes is his mom's job to try to address. If she does nothing, especially when she knows there's a problem, then she will have failed him and takes full responsibilities if the boy maims or kills someone - which I hopes never happens. I want him to have a normal happy childhood and life.

I've been sort of doing my own evaluation on some of the children that I tutor, and two little boys, one of whom I still tutor, I've seen them in action with their violent dangerous temper tamtrums. They both attacked me!! Though they didn't hurt me at all, it seems like they won't take no for an answer, and if they keep on doing this, they will REALLY hurt someone when they get a little older. It's all too common in today's horrible world!


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 17, 2008)

I lost my hearing around 2 yrs. old from an ear infection.  I don't know sign language , attended regular schools, and self taught lip reading.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 17, 2008)

DW seems to think I am rather hard of hearing.....

Seriously,
I was thinking of asking my doctor about a hearing test as there are times where it seems everyone can hear the TV clearly except me, or the music, or others talking. Might be a slight hearing loss there, but nothing drastic I don't think.

Of course if there is any hearing loss I blame it solely on DW! 


She has this tendency, when some one is talking and she wants to talk, to simply start talking and raise her voice higher and higher until the person stops talking.
Or is that just with me she does that??


----------



## amber (May 17, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I feel for the boy too but... Screaming that he has a gun is NOT a problem with his hearing.  It's a behavior problem that should be addressed.



I agree.

I dont have a problem with my hearing except that sometimes I cannot hear high pitched sounds such as the phone if I am upstairs but I think thats a normal aging thing. My mother had hearing loss in one ear and partially in the other ear, so I was quite used to loud tv's , music, etc.  She never talked loud though.  She could read lips pretty good.


----------



## quicksilver (May 17, 2008)

*     No, this is not a hearing thing, it's a guy thing. Just kidding.      *
*      Poor baby. But isn't that part of a child's yearly physical check up required by all schools?*
*As far as behavior - not acceptable. Where does that come from - home. There's the problem, not the boy's hearing.*


----------



## GB (May 17, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> And believe it or not, *that's not his fault either*. Again, the problems with this boy and the actions that he takes is his mom's job to try to address. If she does nothing, especially when she knows there's a problem, then *she will have failed him and takes full responsibilities* if the boy maims or kills someone


Sorry Corey, but that is just plain wrong. The child holds responsibility as well. You can not blame all of his issues on his mom. While I agree that parenting is a big part, the child is still responsible as well.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 17, 2008)

I am with GB on this one, we can't always find someone else to blame for the things we do in life...
Isn't attitude 10% what happens to you and 90% how you react to it?


----------



## Mama (May 18, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I lost my hearing around 2 yrs. old from an ear infection. I don't know sign language , attended regular schools, and self taught lip reading.


 
That's pretty amazing!


----------



## Mama (May 18, 2008)

I think what's missing today is what wasn't missing when I was a kid and that is if you didn't behave properly, you were *CONVINCED* to behave properly!


----------



## Corey123 (May 18, 2008)

GB said:


> Sorry Corey, but that is just plain wrong. The child holds responsibility as well. You can not blame all of his issues on his mom. While I agree that parenting is a big part, the child is still responsible as well.


 


I imagine that he SHOULD be held accountable for his obnocious behavior.

But doesn't she have to notice the signs and try to address the problems along with him? I agree that the boy should not have said that he has a gun, though we know that he din't have one. I'm sure that he's old enough to know right from wrong.

Still, the mom has to be the one to put her foot down. The staff as well because if that ever got out to the police, it would spark a security lockdown. The boy has to behave properly while on the school premises, yes,
and elsewhere. I know that his mind isn't fully developed yet, so some of the things he does deeply depends on how he's raised at home.

If he was at the airport and said that, expecially out loud, yes, they would have made an example out of him and probably would have immediately banned him from a plane and from the premises.


----------



## NAchef (May 18, 2008)

Only when my wife is talking to me!  


I hear very well out of my left ear but not too good out of my right. I find myself leaning in to people at times or turning my head to hear them. It has been this way as long as I can remember.


----------



## Wart (May 18, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> "I got a gun! I got a gun!!".
> 
> 
> About twenty minutes had passed before his mom who is a teacher there came down and introduced herself to us and stated that her boy has a hearing problem! I quickly change my train of thought and felt so bad for the boy! I never even knew that he was hearing impaired. No one did. We were all shocked and dumb-founded! Then the question popped up; "Why has she not told anyone about her son's hearing problem before now?"




Because before now she didn't need to keep her brat from being expelled because the kid threatened another's life, and for putting the school in lockdown.

No reason for her to tell you this now, except to skate out of it.


Hard of Hearing? Eh?? 

I have tinnitus, a 24/365 whine of mini jet engines in each ear. Sometimes there is also a hum and occasionally a bell or two. Sometimes it's so bad as it takes on a physical presence.

Enough to distract, enough to make me a bit irritable, even makes me a bit Loony at times.


----------



## auntdot (May 18, 2008)

Sorry Wart, tinnitis is a real problem.  All I can do is wish you well.

As far as the child goes, it sounds like he has real problems - and they may be ignored by others at the school because his mom is a teacher. His behavior cannot be explained by just a problem with hearing.  

We, as a country, have lost too many children to bullets because the signs of violence and abberancy have been ignored by persons, including teachers, who were afraid to deal with the issue.

Being a teacher means more than just administering a lesson plan. Sorry Corey, I think you have to go to the administration about this.

Any kid who says anythng about a gun in that scenario is disturbed.

We do not need any more children dead.


----------



## Shani (May 18, 2008)

What I see in all this is one simple fact. If he was a hearing child he would be just another naughty brat who needs discipline badly but just becauase he has a hearing pro blem he is a 'poor baby'. It does not do this child any good at all for people to treat him differently or accept bad behaviour just because he has a hearing problem. I have a cousin with hearing loss, she's 11 years old and I have never heard her yelling because she thinks everyone else is deaf too.


----------



## GB (May 18, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> But doesn't she have to notice the signs and try to address the problems along with him?


Of course she does, but that does not negate the boy holding some responsibility for his own actions as well. 





Corey123 said:


> I agree that the boy should not have said that he has a gun, though we know that he din't have one.


 And just how did you know this? You had absolutely no way of knowing that. Kids younger that him have brought guns to school plenty of times before. It is not something that should be taken lightly. 





Corey123 said:


> If he was at the airport and said that, expecially out loud, yes, they would have made an example out of him and probably would have immediately banned him from a plane and from the premises.


Do not fool yourself Corey. If this had happened in an airport he would have most likely been arrested and convicted. Getting banned from the plane would have been the least of his worries.


----------



## Corey123 (May 18, 2008)

Wart said:


> Because before now she didn't need to keep her brat from being expelled because the kid threatened another's life, and for putting the school in lockdown.
> 
> No reason for her to tell you this now, except to skate out of it.
> 
> ...


 


The school HAD NOT gone into a security lockdown, but it very well could have. Authorities are not taking stuff like this lightly any more - especially since the 09-11 terror attacks.

If an airline ruthlessly kicks a two-year-old boy off a plane for looking out the window of the plane he's on and waving and says "bye-bye to another plane, or if a woman's neon-type artwork on her sweatshirt at the airport last summer sparks widespread panic and causing her to almost be shot, then just imagine what they would do with THIS kid.

Maybe some counciling is in order for the both of them so that they'll both understand each other. I wouldn't want either of them to suffer.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 18, 2008)

It makes me wonder what tv shows or movies he is watching if any, even some cartoons are violent.


----------



## Corey123 (May 18, 2008)

GB said:


> Of course she does, but that does not negate the boy holding some responsibility for his own actions as well. And just how did you know this? You had absolutely no way of knowing that. Kids younger that him have brought guns to school plenty of times before. It is not something that should be taken lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not fool yourself Corey. If this had happened in an airport he would have most likely been arrested and convicted. Getting banned from the plane would have been the least of his worries.


 


1. That's true.

2. There's a security guard there every day while school is in session. He more than likely was checked out by the guard, was found to be unarmed and told that he's not allowed to say things like that.

He would have been banned immediately if he had one in his posession. And then the schoool probably would have gone into lockdown.

3. Yes, you're right, I forgot to mention that his arrest would immediately follow. But I think that eventually, he would have been released back to the custody of his parents, since in this case, he's too young to go to prison or juivie. Well, maybe juivie, and he probably would be getting some serious counciling as a condition of him being let go. 

But he still might have been convicted and ordered to do some community work as punishment for what he did.


----------



## Corey123 (May 18, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> It makes me wonder what tv shows or movies he is watching if any, even some cartoons are violent.


 


More than likely, all the wrong shows.

From what it looks like, this kid probably has the run of the house, doing whatever he pleases whenever he pleases.

I sincerely hope that if him and his family are planning to fly somewhere this summer during school vacation, that they sit down with him, have a heart-to-heart talk on the do's & don't rules of air traveling and behavior at the airport. Otherwise, this kid will be left at the gate and the plane will go on without him on board.

Since being there, I just about know which kids like to come to school to argue and fight, and which ones are obedient and respectful. But it's not my job to chastise them. Only if or when they get out of line with me, then I'll talk to them and let them know that they can't do bad things.


----------



## ChefJune (May 18, 2008)

My mother had serious hearing problems due to having multiple ear infections as a child.  This is not uncommon, and often hearing problems are overlooked in children, and serious other problems result.

Shouting that he has a gun is very possible periferally related to his hearing problems, and the possibility that he is/has been discriminated against by his peers and even teachers because of it.

Hearing disabled children deserve and need special attention to their needs, just as visually impaired children do... and all special needs.


----------



## Corey123 (May 18, 2008)

I thought about that myself.

I still feel bad for the boy in light of the things he's going through. I just can't help it. Kids give me a soft spot, and it's just not in me to be mean to them!

I hope he gets help. He just might turn out to be one of the most respectful ones there.


----------



## Claire (May 19, 2008)

I had an acquaintance who was in the field of education for the hearing impaired and deaf ... she told me that quite often she saw handicapped children of all sorts who suffered from parents who felt "too" sorry for them -- they simply couldn't bring themselves to discipline or even say "no" to their poor child who had so many problems in life already.  Behavior problems, obesity, and many other problems resulted.

I have been around military people all my life and worked on the flight line for awhile.  Many guys who would have been fitted for special, for-their-own-ears plugs would _still_ not wear them out of misplaced macho.  Most guys who worked on the flight line or with artillery, etc, have some degree, small or large, or hearing loss as a result sooner or later.

Let's not forget the epidemic the music industry has spawned.  You can't tell some people that if *I* can tell what music you are playing from across the room, your personal sound system isn't personal any more, it is dangerous to your ears.  AND your next door neighbors should not be able to tell what you are playing, period.  

I think we've all had a relative or friend who simply loves being hard of hearing, no matter what they say.  They have carte blanche to ignore those they want to, or even be more agressive in claiming a person they dislike is doing it to them on purpose!  

My husband have found ourselves in the past cutting short visits to those we like to spend time with because of a stereo blasting in each of the bedrooms plus a TV on full volume for gramps.  No conversation possible.


----------



## Corey123 (May 19, 2008)

As bad as some think this kid may be, and yes he has bad behavioral problems from time to time, the fact still remains that he's a human being and that he deserves a chance to be helped medically, physically and mentally.

If he can be steered in the right direction, and I think he can, then that is one less kid who will become a menace to society. But it has to begin asap, or otherwise, he'll become a hardened problem child and a hardened career criminal, set in his ways and hard to change.

He'll be recruited by Boston's mean streets and become a victim of the system failing him. Guns, knives and violence will be his way of life. I do NOT want this to happen to him. He needs to be helped before it's too late!

Too many kids that I knew when they were little sweet adorable angels, have turned into raging monsters and hardened career criminals doing time or just turned into drunks and drug abusers!


----------



## Wart (May 19, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> The school HAD NOT gone into a security lockdown, but it very well could have.




I caught that.



> Authorities are not taking stuff like this lightly any more - especially since the 09-11 terror attacks.




Funny, I thought it was Columbine  in '99.



> or if a woman's neon-type artwork on her sweatshirt at the airport last summer



Not neon artwork, it was this:





Makes me wonder what kind of Brainiacs their letting into MIT these days.




> then just imagine what they would do with THIS kid.



Back to this kid, ...

He has a hearing problem, he talks loud, this probably makes him someone to avoid especially in a library setting. The other kid was probably avoiding him which, I'm guessing, created feelings of rejection in THIS kid. So THIS kid took last ditch efforts to have someone pay attention to him.

Sad , really. Rejection is difficult to take at any age.


----------



## Corey123 (May 19, 2008)

Wart said:


> I caught that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


1. Good.

2. You're right.

3. You're right again.

4. And you're right again.

Sounds like the classmate might be this boy's best buddy in school. And yes, the boy certainly DID get mad at his classmate in the end for not wanting to read with him. And yes, the kid felt rejected. So in retaliation, he vented his anger and got even louder.

He normally IS less roudy and rambuncious. I'll see how he does this week. Hopefully, he'll be much kinder and nicer than he was the other day. 

Two other kids in first grade are the same way. They don't fight or anything, but if one comes down for a reading session, then chances are so will the other kid and vise versa.


----------



## AllenOK (May 19, 2008)

Hello, my name is Allen, and I suffer from hearing loss, of two different kinds.

Type #1:  I don't know what to call it.  I can hear most things perfectly well.  I was in band for 7 years, so pitches, volumes, melodies, etc., are all readily recognized by my hearing.  I can usually pick out who provides the voice for cartoon characters before I see the credits.

Let someone turn on the shake machine at work, or get me under the exhaust hood, and I'll hear you talking, but it's all goobledy-gook, and I WILL NOT be able to understand what you're saying.  It's like my brain focuses my hearing on the loud obnoxious sound, and looses resolution on the sound that I really need to hear.

Type #2:  I suffer from selective hearing loss.  Basically, if I don't want to hear something, I just "don't" hear something.  This hearing loss is only employeed when my other half is nagging me, or the kids won't be quiet.

In all seriousness, I do indeed suffer from Type #1.  Type #2 is just a joke.


----------



## GB (May 19, 2008)

I have the same type #1 problem Allen if I am understanding you correctly. When in a bar or loud restaurant I can not hear anyone when they talk to me. Everyone around me can carry on a conversation just fine it seems, but all I hear is the cacophony of mixed noise all around me. This happens any time I am in a large indoor crowd. It is very frustrating.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 19, 2008)

Count me in on this type also...Many years ago I had a routine hearing exam. The doctor told me as I grew older I would experience this type of loss...It's not that I don't (or can't) hear the sound...I  just can't weed it out of all of the extraneous sounds...Example..If I am watching TV, and people in the room start talking in a normal voice.... the people on TV may as well be speaking Martian...It seems it always happens just about time the main point is being made!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Corey123 (May 19, 2008)

I also get that annoying "ringing-in-ear" sound. When I was a kid, I used to get excrutiating and painful earaches that sometimes just wouldn't stop! To the point where it often made me cry.

I ended up having to go to the hospital and the doc said that it was just a childhood illness that is usually outgrown. They DID go away though.


----------



## Katie H (May 19, 2008)

Don't have any hearing impairment that I'm aware of, but I can "turn off my ears."

For as long as I can remember, I can completely tune out radio/television ads.  My mind just shuts down until the song/program resumes.  Makes Buck crazy because he isn't able to do it.  Radio and television advertising is wasted on me.

There is a difference, in my opinion, between "hearing" and "listening," which points to selective hearing.  All you husbands know what that is.

As for the current trend in the music our youth listen to, it's amazing.  When Buck and I are sitting on our front porch in the evenings, we're treated (?) to the music coming from the cars going up and down the street.  We're probably about 60 or 70 feet from the roadway and the sound blasting from some of the vehicles, with windows closed, is mind boggling.


----------



## SixSix210 (May 19, 2008)

I went from heavy metal concerts every weekend as a teen, to blowing things up and shooting at people for Uncle Sams Misguided Children to being a commercial press operator for close to 10 years.  Lets just say that I'm really really glad we type in here and don't have audio files...my neighbors would probably tire quickly of hearing about cooking 24 - 7


----------



## Corey123 (May 19, 2008)

Ever go to one of those night clubs where the young crowd likes to go to and there's a seemingly multi-million-watt stereo system there that looks as tall as a two-story building that's just blaring and pumping out heavy-banging hard head metal music?

Where the music is so blasted loud that you can't even hear yourself think? Or how about the times when you see someone in their vehicle where the music is so loud that the ((((((((BOOM)))))))) bass coming from the subwoofer sounds just like an explosion, a 777 roaring down the runway for takeoff, or an earthquake? And the whole car is vibrating so badly!!

How can their ears stand to listen to music that loud?! You'd think that it would hurt their ears and give them brain freeze! They are supposed to be able to hear what's going on around them trafficwise. 

They're going to end up being deaf before they are 40 years old!! Try holding a conversation with someone in that type of environment. You'll be yelling at the top of your lungs!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 20, 2008)

Katie E said:


> There is a difference, in my opinion, between "hearing" and "listening," which points to selective hearing.  All you husbands know what that is.



It's a defense mechanism.


----------



## SixSix210 (May 20, 2008)

huh? did you say something Mav?


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 20, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> I also get that annoying "ringing-in-ear" sound. When I was a kid, I used to get excrutiating and painful earaches that sometimes just wouldn't stop! To the point where it often made me cry.
> 
> I ended up having to go to the hospital and the doc said that it was just a childhood illness that is usually outgrown. They DID go away though.


I live with tinnitus , sometimes it is worse than other times.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 20, 2008)

SixSix210 said:


> huh? did you say something Mav?



The student becomes the master.


----------



## SixSix210 (May 23, 2008)

you know it!

Actually my hearing is not good, but it's not terrible...yet.  The one real problem I have is that f there is any kind of noise at all in the background, I can't hear anything.  Turn on the faucet to do the dishes, and I'm in a world of my own.  TV on? forget it.  Strange, but that's the way it is.


----------



## LT72884 (May 23, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> This might be kind of a touchy subject for some, and in no way am I trying to embarrass anyone here, but are you, a family member or a friend hearing impaired?
> 
> The other day at the school where I tutor the children, a boy who comes down to the library talks very loud to the point where his voice carries and is often ear-piercing! He often comes down with a classmate. They usually get along with each other, but on this particular day, this boy, he was just obnocious, rude, mean and nasty!!
> 
> ...



did you ever find out why he yelled " I gotta gun" was he doing that just because or was he mad in some way.


----------



## Corey123 (May 23, 2008)

It might have been, but not sure.

He probably was doing that and other stuff to get attention. Kids will do that if they think that they are being ignored or abandoned. It's probably their way of venting out their anger and frustrations.

I really wanted to see the boy and see how he is progressing, but he wasn't brought down to the library this week for reading at all. I wanted to just say hi to him and ask how things are going with him. He would have said; "Fine."

There IS however, one other child there who is just totally obnocious at times to the point where she is just so blasted annoying! She comes down when my little buddy does (they are in the same classroom). She picks on him and taunts him about his reading difficulties. She says things to him like; "I'm better than you. You can't read. You'll never be better than me. I know more than you." This is so blasted aggravating, and I've really gotten sick of it!

She doesn't have a hearing problem, but she is just annoying to me because she constantly puts MY student down! But then again, she JUST MIGHT have one, because I've asked her several times not to do that, but it seems like the next time they come down, she's right back at it again!!

She REALLY worked my nerves the other day!! My student was looking at one of those spinning globes in the library. He had it first. The girl kept on snatching it from him! This happened several times. One final time and I almost lost it to the point where I raised my voice a little. 

I didn't hit her or threaten her in any way, but I'd just about had enough of her taunting and obnocious behavior and putting my little friend down all the time!! I realise that she is just a child, but I've already mapped her out. She loves to push peoples' buttons and boss them around to see how much she thinks she can get away with.

I later spoke to the coordinator about her. I asked him to have my student and I go in a separate room away from her. He agreed and said that he heard all what went on.

They came down the other day, and she went and got a game. My student went to get one as well. He did NOT want to read at first that day. He was angry and ticked off at her because he said she gets to play a game all the time and no reading, to which he's right!

But the coordinator and myself were finally able to convince him to read. So I think that she is just a bad influence on him. All I know is that I will NOT tolerate any more of her reckless ways and her putting my little friend down!!

I love him dearly, and he does not deserve to be treated like a piece of dirt by her!! I will not put up with her obnocious ways! When he's with me, I will not allow her to treat him like that. It's not right!

He might not be able to read too well, but he's MY friend and he's NOT a troublemaker at all. He's a sweet kind and caring little boy. She's the troublemaker! I know that some kids will be kids and that I shouldn't dislike them, but I just can't tolerate her. 

Either she's going to get with the program, or my friend and I are NOT going to be in the same room with her!


----------



## pattilipp (May 24, 2008)

I can't hear out of my left ear. Lost it when I was in my 20's. It messed my equilibrium up for about six months. I was walking around like I was drunk. I couldn't drive or do much of anything. My doctor told me years ago it was called an ear stroke and for the life of me I can't remember the medical term. I'm fine now, although I still can't hear.


----------

